# High pitched sound in Opera Depot releases?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

I've been listening to Boulez's 1977 Ring Cycle but there's this really really really high noise that runs all the way through it. The Boulez 1966 Parsifal has it as well to a lesser extent. Does anyone else hear it? Does anyone know why it's present?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

You can use some program like Audacity to check the audio spectrogram for any unusual artifacts. If it's possible to reference some audio file in question I can try it myself. If you have any other source of this same recording we could run a difference check between the two.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Many of Opera Depot's offerings are recorded from on-air radio broadcasts; you frequently get high-pitched noises that are artifacts of the radio transmission or possibly problems with the home recording equipment. But for many of these performances, this is all that's publicly available, so you have to live with it.


----------

